# Visa status already Decided but not getting Decision email



## hyans (Aug 4, 2017)

Hi,

i was submitting Visa tier 2 on Aug 7, and today i check from UKVisa website that my Visa Application already Decided on 14th Aug 2017.
Usually, how long Decision mail will be sent to our mail.

thanks in advance.

here's the status from Visa tracking website.

=======================
Application status updated on 14 August 2017.

What does this mean?
The decision has been posted to you. You should receive this within 10 working days. We cannot discuss this decision online or by phone.

The order of the status is Open, Awaiting a decision and Decided.


----------



## hippoman (Mar 20, 2017)

hyans said:


> Hi,
> 
> i was submitting Visa tier 2 on Aug 7, and today i check from UKVisa website that my Visa Application already Decided on 14th Aug 2017.
> Usually, how long Decision mail will be sent to our mail.
> ...


It means you'll receive the decision within 10 working days of the 14th August...


----------



## flyingkiwi17 (Aug 3, 2017)

My decision was also made on 14 August, and I just received my passport and documents back today - visa approved!


----------



## hyans (Aug 4, 2017)

flyingkiwi17 said:


> My decision was also made on 14 August, and I just received my passport and documents back today - visa approved!


yeah, i got email on 18 August afternoon that my visa application is ready, then i receive my passport on 21 Aug.
congratz btw.


----------

